# Strike Back, Hell on Wheels, Breaking Bad all return this weekend



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fri 8/9
Strike Back - MAX
Sat 8/10
Hell on Wheels - AMC
Sun 8/11
Breaking Bad -AMC

All with previous season(s) marathons leading up to their current season premieres.

Series premieres
Sun 8/11
Low Winter Sun -AMC
Talking Bad - AMC


----------

